# Looking for Show Does



## creighton1996 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am wanting to get into breeding show quality boer goats. What do I need to look for in a doe? Where in Oklahoma can I purchase a quality doe? And I just would like any advise or suggestions? Thank You


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi creighton1996! I can't think of any breeders on Oklahoma right off the top of my head... but here is a link to a page of breeders in Oklahoma. http://www.oklahomashowgoats.com/breeders.html

In a show Boer, you very basically want length of body, a level topline, good muscling, width down that back, in the front and in the rear, and correct teats/bite. A pretty head and horn set wouldn't hurt either!

You probably aren't going to easily find all those things in 1 goat. But try to find some with some of those things going for them anyway. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish you were closer, good luck in your search.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your on facebook search for 'Boer Goats for Sale' group and join, I always see such nice goats posted on there! It seems I've seen a lot of people on there from OK and surrounding states. Those people seem to know about getting them shipped too!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I will reiterate "correct teat structure". This is sometimes overlooked with Boer goats. Any doe you are buying for breed stock you want to be clean teated 1x1 or 2x2. No blind, split, fish tail, over sized, etc, etc. I like a doe that is clean 2x2. 

You will be surpised at how many you will look at that have defects. I have been looking at some expensive does, from high end herds, to add to my herd. I have passed on them all so far due to defects. Numerous 2x1, 3x1, and split teats.

Also, it seems either they have a great width in the front end and narrow rear or vice versa. It has been a really hard search.

I think I am going to go to the Cowboy Classic in Yale, Ok for the spring sale. I got two nice does from the fall sale. I also may take a nice buck to their custormer sale in July. 

Plan on at least $1k+ for a nice doe at that sale or any good production sale.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

See, I'm one of those strange boer breeders that culls if they aren't clean teated. I have one doe in my herd that isn't but she has always thrown clean teated kids.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like Hoosier's idea.
GTAllen's too. Sign up for DVA Auctions and you will get the run
down of their productions sales for goats when they start here
pretty soon. There is another online auction house that has quite
a few sales too and I get email notice of them as well, but I can't
remember what they call it. I like to watch the sales online to see
what good goats are going for. And for sure... go to as many shows
as you can and learn!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We just have a little herd of backyard goats, no big show goats. I'd love to one day though, again, if my kids really wanted to go that route. Right now the goal is just to have fun goats for 4-H.
BUT, teats are a big deal, and we only keep clean teated/acceptable does. We have one unregistered doe who was one of our first goats and she may not have acceptable teats, but she's thrown more clean teated kids than she has bad. Sadly, my very VERY favorite baby was her paint doe last year, and she was not clean teated, so we sold her  Beautiful baby...such a shame. I think her triplet boys this year are all 1x1.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Triple three has good wether makers.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/youre.here

Rochelle Gates is in Ok and they are selling off a lot of their daughters show goats. Not sure if your on FB but maybe try contacting her every animal she has ever posted a pic of is just beautiful. Not sure on your price range either but I think she posted her prices at $500-$5,000.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

boergoats.com is a good place to look for production sells an also breeder listings by state. Not sure where you are located in Ok but there are some good breeders that are on the AR,MO,Ok line. There is a breeder in Ok that I looked at some of her bucks. Shes got good stock an good bloodlines you would have to check it out to see if they are what your looking for cause each person is different on what they want. I cant remember the website I will have to get back to you on it. Good luck!!

http://sjuboers.com/ Found it! Like I said not sure where you live in Oklahoma.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

There is a production sale in OK coming up soon.

http://mnkxtremeboers.com/2013bucklesandbanners.html


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I was going to ask if anyone was going to Buckles and Banners.

I am planning on going to Buckles and Banners in Shawnee and taking the goat cage . I have not been before. There looks like there will some good does. Some does from Status Quo, EGGS, Ruger, etc.

There is also the Cowboy Classic Spring Sale in April by Stillwater. Both the sales will be on DVAuction.

Flyer
http://www.bucklesandbanners.com/


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I was going to ask if anyone was going to Buckles and Banners. I am planning on going to Buckles and Banners in Shawnee and taking the goat cage . I have not been before. There looks like there will some good does. Some does from Status Quo, EGGS, Ruger, etc.
> Flyer
> http://www.bucklesandbanners.com/


That's a better link that includes the catalog. That's what I wanted to see.
Thanks, GT.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the goats go for at buckles and banners? Even a guesstimate?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have not been to Buckles and Banners. But, really good yearling does at the Fall Cowboy Classic were going for $550 to $700. I bought a 1.5 year old bred doe for $850 and a yearling doe for $650. I am going to their customer sale this summer and I hope to sell a couple of animals and maybe buy something.

I go with it in my mind that if it is a really good sell, with high end animals, that it will be $1000+ for doe. But, I hope it is not going to be that much at the sale in Shawnee.

I am going to take $4k. I have in mind which does I want. They are pretty far down the line up and hopefully the will go for reasonable. 

I hope they get some more pictures up soon. 

Let me know if you go.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw a bunch if the does and a buck in buckles and banners in person. I worked.with the group that brought them at a show. It was the 2M and Newton consignments. I saw them for a whole weekend. Very nice goats!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A few of the lots that I have some interest in are 38, 42, 45, 47, 52?, 53, 56?, and 70?. The ones with question marks I am not sure if what they look like and I will have to see all of them in person.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What type of boers are you wanting to raise? Wether makers or papered breeding stock to show? That will help narrow down what breeders to talk to.

If you're interested in wether makers, Tyler DeRue is in Nebraska and is great to deal with. His stock is very competitive in the jackpot world.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> A few of the lots that I have some interest in are 38, 42, 45, 47, 52?, 53, 56?, and 70?. The ones with question marks I am not sure if what they look like and I will have to see all of them in person.


Yeah! I can live vicariously through GT! Ha.
How about #63? :book:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Yeah! I can live vicariously through GT! Ha.
> How about #63? :book:


She looks nice. If I got her, I would put my buck kid that I got out of the doe I bought at the Cowboy Classic. I want to see Doe 47, the Ripper daughter that is due to kid in April and passed visual inspection. She maybe of interest to me. She is a little over 4 years old now. Doe 45 looks good from the picture.

I spoke with Mike, they are behind getting the pictures up this year but should have some more added soon.

You going to watch the sale?


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> I have not been to Buckles and Banners. But, really good yearling does at the Fall Cowboy Classic were going for $550 to $700. I bought a 1.5 year old bred doe for $850 and a yearling doe for $650. I am going to their customer sale this summer and I hope to sell a couple of animals and maybe buy something.
> 
> I go with it in my mind that if it is a really good sell, with high end animals, that it will be $1000+ for doe. But, I hope it is not going to be that much at the sale in Shawnee.
> 
> ...


We are definitely going to b&b and I'm thrilled! We will only have about 1k to spend unless we free up some money elsewhere but really we are just wanting a good doe maybe even one that's bred (hey a girl can dream right? !?)


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> A few of the lots that I have some interest in are 38, 42, 45, 47, 52?, 53, 56?, and 70?. The ones with question marks I am not sure if what they look like and I will have to see all of them in person.


#70 is on my husband's wishlist lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

okiemama said:


> #70 is on my husband's wishlist lol


Let's all sit together so we are not bidding against each other


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> You going to watch the sale?


I'll try to. Keep bumping this thread.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Let's all sit together so we are not bidding against each other


Lol good idea! Hahaha


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure if anyone wants to read my rant but imho the whole "show goat" thing is a racket in it's own riot. My kids have been involved with showing through 4-H and FFA for over a decade now. While the show goat world is relatively new to the whole seen as compared to beef and swine, it has caught up on price with the other species fairly quickly. 

I used to see kids back at the beginning of all this mess spend market price for a goat and do quite well occasionally. Nowaday, if you don't spend $500-$1000 for a show goat you're rarely invited into the big ring without being sifted first. That being said, a lot of it has little to do with the quality of the animal, it has to do with the racket formed by the big breeders. 

If you don't believe me, pay special attention the next time you're in line for weigh-in to the breeders tags that are in the ears of most goats. Used to, you'd see generic scrapies tags in all animal's ears as required by law. Today, a large percentage of the "big boys" have ordered their very own special tags for goats' ears that have their farm name on them printed very proudly. 

Next, when the goats get into the ring, pay special attention to the judges' actions as he scans the goats entering the ring. I've actually seen them watch a line of 20 or more goats entering the ring and seen him pick up on one specific goat as it enters and absolutely never give any of the others a second look. I know, I know, it happens with all species but it's especially bad with the goat industry. 

Afterwards, when the dust has settled and the blue ribbons have been awarded, you happen to see the judge setting in the snack shed having a show barn frito pie with some person who showed up in a $50,000 pickup pulling one of those short squatty trailers with the same name decaled on the side of it that happened to be printed on the flashy eartag of the goat he was so interested in entering the ring earlier. 

By being observant, you soon recognize that the judge is actually a goat breeder or an Ag teacher that is coming from a neighboring town. Last week, today's judge's son was showing one of their own show goats at their hometown show and it had it own flashy breeder's tag in it's ear. Wouldn't you know it, today's blue ribbon winner that showed up in that $50,000 goat pulling rig was the judge at that show. 

Here's how it all works: It's the ol' "I scratch your back and you scratch mine and both of our herds' goat crop for next year will skyrocket in value."

Before long, when everyone sees their goats winning at all the shows our competitive desire to win will cause to us to approach one of these winners and inquire about buying a show goat for next year. Before too much longer, even their fish-teated, three-teated, and even cull goats have been sold to prospective blue ribbon winners all at inflated price. 

Here's the other side to the coin: Before too much time goes by, sometimes too late to make it happen before our kids graduate, we begin to think to ourselves, "Why don't I just buy a couple of good does and raise my kid's own goats from now on?" Great idea, right? 

What we fail to realize is there's already too many big fish in the small pond we're swimming. Unless we're willing to mortgage the farm for a blue ribbon, no matter how good the goats are we take to the show, we're not going to beat (usually) the guy who cornered the market with what was once a market priced grade of animal. He's done all the homework, made all the contacts, and got his name out there before us. 

Another thought: When the show season is over what do we do with the show doe we now own that we paid way above market price for? We're faced with a tough decision. Do we contact the guy with the $50,000 rig and spend lots of money for stud service? Or, do we take the goat to the local goat auction and sale it for 1/10 of what we paid for it 6 months earlier and afte spending $20 per sack on high dollar show feed? 

Boer goats were developed in this country for meat. They are a good breed of meat goat that has a high carcass yield for meat. A practical price to pay for a boer goat is what they would sell for as meat. 

If the racket could ever endure true equality to pick the best goat for the blue ribbon, it would institute a policy that would require all breeder's tags to be removed from ears, all animals to be slick sheared right before show, the animals to be on a "rate of gain" policy, and would prohibit the drenching of goats at the show barn. 

When we start seeing hair sold by the pound for human consumption at the supermarket I could agree with all the fluffed up hair cuts and drenching that goes on to make their appearance better. Otherwise, boer goats are made for meat!

Sorry for the long rant here, I just hate to see more prospective breeders throw the amount of money away that I did only to see they're trying to enter a previously cornered market.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can see where your coming from on the big boys winning. I've heard of people actually paying judges to place their goats up. Defeats the purpose of even showing... you should show to do the best you can with your animal and show to the best of your ability, always improving your feeding and breeding programs.

I disagree on the drench. As long as it doesn't contain paylean or other steroids I see no problem with it.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Dani-1995, what I was alluding to with the drench is that we're (yes, I've done it too) giving our goats an artificial sense of fullness in the body. We are adding something right prior to show that makes them appear differently in the ring than they did an hour earlier. 

Most people also use some type of spray or irritant sprayed directly on the goat's butt to make them keep their tail up and erect in the show ring. Where's the natural in that? I'd hold my tail up high also if someone sprayed that stuff on me!!! lol.......


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Personally I drench mine with Gatorade at shows. It keeps them hydrated while also filling their bellies. I don't think any drench can make them look worlds different. Haven't seethe it happens yet. Its true, electrolytes do put water in the.muscle and also fill the rumen to take away the sunken in look. Mine won't drink water at shows so that's why I drench.

I don't use the sprays. It stings the Goats and I don't like that. I've put it on myself before to see how it felt, not too good.


----------

